# Bay or brown?



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I know on my horse's papers say bay, but he's pretty dark. Right now he's shedding darker and is shinning. He has orange around his muzzle and the rest of him is like a dark chocolate features. He has black up past his hocks and knees. Any thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Most likely brown. Registries don't distinguish between brown and bay. Is the horse's underbelly orangish as well?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Parts of it mostly between the back legs when fully shed out. Otherwise very dark chocolate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Do you have a picture?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a few in the breeding section of mays foaling thread. Last Page. I can't post on this phone. It's my stallion. I'm very positive that he's brown but I'm hoping for suggestions. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Definitely looks brown. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/mays-foaling-thread-153484/page2/#post1942694
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

MLP - I know without a doubt that your stud is brown. I think I've told you that before as well :lol:


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

You may have. Thank you everyone. Are the genes of a brown much different from a bay?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No they are both agouti genes. Normal bay is dominate over brown though.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Different forms of Agouti. Bay is A, brown is At.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I needed some reassurance since I'm having an ad made so I want all info correct. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

What is At?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Get him tested MLP before you put anything on his ad. 

Send to Equine DNA Testing Lab | Pet DNA Services AZ for the brown 

and send to either Horse Tests or Horse Testing - Equine Genetic Testing for the rest. 

With so many mare owners wanting to know what the possibilities are for foals, it's good business sense to know what his genes are and what he can produce.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

At is brown. Its the form of agouti that he is. Bay is A, brown is At and wild bay is presumed to be A+.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

How long does it take for testing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

He throws 80% mare color and markings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

About a week. Couple days to mail and a day or two to test. 

I honestly wouldn't say he produces XX amount. You have to take into consideration the colors/patterns of the mares he has been bred to as they play a part in it as well.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I would also test his splash white and OLWS status. Just so you have that information to hand as well.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay. That's about $25 right? 

I went off the prior owners information. He's thrown plenty of bays and sorrel with some gray, brown, black, and a Palomino. I suppose I should have him tested for the other panel tests too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> I would also test his splash white and OLWS status. Just so you have that information to hand as well.


I probably should if I want to breed paint mares.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Your stallion is definitely brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol it wouldn't hurt anything and that's for sure. It would be good to see more stallion owners being more proactive and testing. It puts you in the position to better tell what the color possibilities are and to help a mare owners in regards to what their mares can produce when crossed with Bentley. 

Like this - Genetic & Color Testing 

There is no doubt on his genes that way.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

MyLittlePonies said:


> I probably should if I want to breed paint mares.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You absolutely should test for LWOS before standing him to one more mare.

Lethal white doesnt just show up in Paints, Quarters and Appys can have it too. (Along with other breeds) So even Quarter x Quarter could produce a lethal white baby. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Most definitely there should be more responsible stallion owners. I'm hoping I can buy this on paint filly who looks positive for the OLWS.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you have a pic to share? just out of total curiosity


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Do you have a pic to share? just out of total curiosity


Not on this phone. It's a SPB Frozen Assets filly. She's more of a show project, but maybe in the future perhaps. Um, there are also pictures on Susan Lilly timeline. She's from Wisconsin. Sorrel with a blaze that kind of creeps along the mouth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll post pictures in a bit. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll post pictures in a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Make that tomorrow. Its bad outside.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

This would be her and her sire.




























Paint Horse Stallion, Frozen Assets | Breeding & Shipped Semen Information


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll be going to get her Saturday. What do you think of her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She's cute. How old is she?


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

She will be two in May. I still have to come up with a registration name. They have her breeding certificate but didn't register her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I suppose I have some testing to do Lol. Especially since her sire produces loud overos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

MyLittlePonies said:


> I suppose I have some testing to do Lol. Especially since her sire produces loud overos.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Considering that her sire himself is definitely frame, there is a 50% chance your mare is. It is DEFINITELY worth a test.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm going for a test. May not be right now because I plan to show her first, but it's a priority.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

Brown?


----------

